# Serotonin and Myoclonus



## cipher (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been reading about serotonin these days. I have been experiencing myoclonus ( muscle twitching, Hypnic jerk ) for a few days now. I was wondering if it is related to increased serotonin due to medication like SSRIs [ sertraline (zoloft) in my case ] .

The reason for depersonalization could be different other than low serotonin ? and in that case if somebody takes SSRIs (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor), wouldn't it lead to excess serotonin or serotonin syndrome which may cause myoclonus ? ( NOTE : excess serotonin may cause myoclonus : *WIKIPEDIA* )

My DP was triggered by meditation,deep thinking.. and I got depersonalized all of a sudden.. I don't think my serotonin level decreased suddenly. what u ppl say ? Am I babbling







?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Cipher,

Twitching and spasms are more commenly associated with antipsychotics and not ssri's. How was the your treatment plan been going?


----------



## cipher (Jan 25, 2011)

S O L A R I S said:


> Cipher,
> 
> Twitching and spasms are more commenly associated with antipsychotics and not ssri's. How was the your treatment plan been going?


yup, I am taking antipsychotic as well, it is amisulpride. I want to stop all my medication.


----------

